# Possible to remap volume keys to iTunes volume using applescript?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jan 11, 2004)

I use the optical audio jack on my G5 which renders my volume keys useless since you can't control the "volume" of an optical port.

It would be nice to remap the volume up and volume down keys to control iTunes specifically.

I might be able to crash my way through figuring this one out, except I don't know what application "owns" the volume keys - if that makes any sense...

Any veteran apple scripters out there who might know how to do this?


----------



## Pengu (Jan 11, 2004)

try keyboard maestro


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 11, 2004)

Cmd arrow-up and cmd arrow-down are already used in iTunes for volume changing, check your 'Controls' menu in itunes for other functions available


----------



## adambyte (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey, does anybody remember this?... in one version of iTunes, (I forget which), while you had iTunes as the front app, the volume keys DID control the volume of iTunes, specifically. I kinda miss that.

Sorry. Weird somewhat-related sidenote.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jan 11, 2004)

> Cmd arrow-up and cmd arrow-down are already used in iTunes for volume changing, check your 'Controls' menu in itunes for other functions available



i already knew that, doesn't help.



> Hey, does anybody remember this?... in one version of iTunes, (I forget which), while you had iTunes as the front app, the volume keys DID control the volume of iTunes, specifically. I kinda miss that.
> 
> Sorry. Weird somewhat-related sidenote.



i do remember that


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 12, 2004)

So I have a question - Can you only control Optical output volume at the destination (such as Digital speakers with optical In)? In that case, that would be your only choice.  Doesn't changing the volume in iTunes change your digital out volume?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm guessing that apple just hasn't written a fix yet for the optical audio.
The volume level DOES work in iTunes when using the digital audio port.

The volume keys control your system volume level...when you switch to Optical Out, the system volume level grays out.

The fact that you can control the volume of individual applications while using optical audio tells me that there must be a way to do the same with the overall system volume.

In my case, I'm running from the optical audio out to a receiver then to my amps out to the speakers. I usually set the volume of the receiver at a midway level and then control the volume with the system volume.

What we really need are bluetooth receivers... that way I could control the volume of the receiver with the volume keys on my keyboard and my computer would transmit the audio signal wirelessly


----------



## Browni (Jan 13, 2004)

why not try re maping them with the keyboard pref plane?

Pa Exampla: I have re maped the Vol Up/ Down to Command + / - it works


----------

